# How To Change Amazon's Closed Captioning or Subtitle Default State



## Jim E Mac Millan (Dec 17, 2016)

Okay I've pretty much read all the post on this subject and still I was left confused. Through a lot of trial and error I'm 100% certain that there is only one way to do this and here's the method...

_How To Turn *OFF* Amazon's Closed Captioning or Subtitle Default State..._

From your Tivo Roamio launch the *Amazon Video* app
Select a *Movie* (not a TV show)
Across the top look for this list...
Overview Customers Also Watched Cast More From IMDB Captions

Highlight *Captions* and press Select
Highlight *Captions Off* and press Select
Now go back and watch any Movie or TV Show without Closed Captioning
Now for the bad news. Every time that you turn on the Closed Captioning while watching a Movie or TV Show that becomes the default again. I tested this in every possible combination and found that to be case in every instance. In each scenario I've had to follow steps 1 - 6 above to change the default state to not show Closed Captions by default again.


----------



## Somboy (Nov 13, 2011)

This is useful information, but I have a different problem. I wanted to watch a movie in a foreign language, but the subtitles were very small. Is there any way to change their size?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Somboy said:


> This is useful information, but I have a different problem. I wanted to watch a movie in a foreign language, but the subtitles were very small. Is there any way to change their size?


While watching your show, press *Select*, press *Select* again if it says "Turn Captions On", then press *Down* so that one of the font sizes is selected, use *Right* to choose a font size and press *Select* to activate it. Use *Up* so that *Close* is illuminated and then press *Select*.

This may only work for Amazon closed captions and not for subtitles embedded in the movie. Those may not be modifiable.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Jim E Mac Millan said:


> _How To Turn *OFF* Amazon's Closed Captioning or Subtitle Default State..._
> 
> From your Tivo Roamio launch the *Amazon Video* app
> Select a *Movie* (not a TV show)
> ...


Thanks you so much! This has been driving my wife and I crazy for months.


----------

